# 15 gallon Demijohns,, anybody use them?



## myakkagldwngr (Jun 4, 2010)

With my blackberry starting to add up, I'm seriously considering a 15 gallon demijohn for bulk aging some of it.
I can get one for about the cost of a local 5 gallon glass carboy, but then have to tack on shipping.
Using one of them would then free up three carboys.
Has anyone else used them much. 
I know it would be a fill it and not ever move it deal, but still the idea is crossing my mind.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 30, 2010)

I started 20 years ago putting everything in carboys. When I accumulated over a dozen of them, I switch to 54 liter demijohns. 

I highly recomend it. Saves space and time (cleaning). I also believe that bulk aging is better. 

One think to think of is racking. When racking, having a second (that is empty) helps. If you do not have a second, then think of what you may rack into. 

You will also need a #10 1/2 stopper (to accomodate the fermentation trap).


----------



## Tom (Jun 30, 2010)

myakkagldwngr said:


> With my blackberry starting to add up, I'm seriously considering a 15 gallon demijohn for bulk aging some of it.
> I can get one for about the cost of a local 5 gallon glass carboy, but then have to tack on shipping.
> Using one of them would then free up three carboys.
> Has anyone else used them much.
> I know it would be a fill it and not ever move it deal, but still the idea is crossing my mind.


Remember they are heavy so I advise a pump to rack.


----------



## JohnT (Jul 9, 2010)

They weigh about 110lbs when filled. On the basket there are two handles. I find that two able-bodied men can easily lif them. Certainl, you could not life them alone (but you should be able to slide them on a smooth floor).


----------

